# CGN - Should I or Shouldn't I????



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would go for it Gwen. Usually the person who takes the dog for the "out of sight" is a very experienced dog person and will be very comforting to Razz IF he should need it. At least here in the states that is the way it is normally with our CGC tests. Good Luck!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd suggest checking to see if there are any age requirements for the TT. Some are 1 year old or older.
Other than that, go for it! There's really nothing to lose!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know what you mean about reliability...is he going to get really worried when you leave him? or just be a puppy to the evaluator? When I took the CGN the evaluator was left with three dogs - he was holding two of dogs for the supervised separation - I knew my dog would stay out of sight for three minutes - but didn't trust the other one - it worked out OK as in he actually dropped my leash and moved himself and the other dog away (who was melting down) - but it was a nightmare - and I'm lucky that my dog doesn't get flapped by stuff like that. We'd never do that with a CGC test in the US. ANyway, know your dog - and even if you don't test him bring him along for the experience!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> I don't know what you mean about reliability...is he going to get really worried when you leave him? or just be a puppy to the evaluator? When I took the CGN the evaluator was left with three dogs - he was holding two of dogs for the supervised separation - I knew my dog would stay out of sight for three minutes - but didn't trust the other one - it worked out OK as in he actually dropped my leash and moved himself and the other dog away (who was melting down) - but it was a nightmare - and I'm lucky that my dog doesn't get flapped by stuff like that. We'd never do that with a CGC test in the US. ANyway, know your dog - and even if you don't test him bring him along for the experience!


It's been years since I've done the CGN testing. Is the 3 minute out of sight not a test to see if the dog will "Stay" for the full 3 minutes? My concern is that Razz will get up & move! Am I concerned about him becoming worried - not at all! 

I do think I'll take him & see. As far as the TT, I've never done that test but am willing to try anything new. I'll have to see what the age requirements are.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Gwen said:


> It's been years since I've done the CGN testing. Is the 3 minute out of sight not a test to see if the dog will "Stay" for the full 3 minutes? My concern is that Razz will get up & move! Am I concerned about him becoming worried - not at all!
> 
> I do think I'll take him & see. As far as the TT, I've never done that test but am willing to try anything new. I'll have to see what the age requirements are.


In the States the out of sight for the CGC is done with a person holding your dog on leash while you are out of sight. The dog must remain calm, but can move about, it is not like the obedience out of sight stays. From what I see in the link below that is pretty much similar to the CGN test.

http://www.doindogs.com/cgn/cgn_main.shtml#test11


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

The out of sight stuff for the CGN isn't an obedience exercise. The important thing is that your dog wont panic, cry, fuss, or carry on. The main thing that I've seen (why dogs fail this exercise) is that the owner hands over the lead to the evaluator, turns and walks away, never saying a word to the dog. If they would take a second to tell the dog "sit. you wait here. be good" or something, rather than just turning and walking away (and leaving the dog thinking "they're forgetting me!!"), the dog would do fine. 

I have found that evaluators are very good. A friend of mine had her puppy tested and failed on that exercise because the little muffin started to cry. The evaluator told her that she hadnt failed yet, but if she wants to do obedience work with the dog, that she should probably come back and take the "not ready" rather than truamatize the dog. They are very knowlegable dog people and are able to read the situation.

I say GO FOR IT!!! You have nothing to lose and its a great experience for you and the dog. I think your dog will do just fine, and if not, there is always next time. Good luck!! BJ


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If I can do it ANYONE can do it. I would get some practice in and go for it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ash said:


> If I can do it ANYONE can do it. I would get some practice in and go for it.


 
So Ash, tell me how YOU handled the separation portion of the test. Were you figitty and whiney or did you sit quietly like a good girl?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Go for it! It is a nice age to test....
In a few more months you may be looking at a goofy teenager that may go through the 'silly on leash' stage...or be in a more fearful period where the reaction to distraction portion may be more challenging...


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

So, did you or didn't you? And if you did, how did it go?? BJ


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kohanagold said:


> So, did you or didn't you? And if you did, how did it go?? BJ


BJ
Gwen started a new thread on what happened.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=57870


----------

